# Anti-depressants & sex drive



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone could share their experiences regarding SSRIs and decreased libido. I started taking Prozac three weeks ago, and I knew there was a chance my libido could be affected, but was not prepared for this... I have always had an extremely high sex drive, super horny all the time and raring to go whenever, but within a matter of days it was literally sucked out of me and I don't even remember what it feels like to be aroused. Touching any previously _sensitive_ areas just feels like touching my arm or my leg now.

Does anyone have any advice or potential remedies for this? It really sucks because it coincided with my boyfriend moving here and our finally regular sex life has gone to shit, thanks to me.

Help : (


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the same exp on several different ones. It came back as soon as I went off it, however - and not to scare you, but I have heard some say that even after they went off them that it never came back. I don't know if thats true or actually caused by it, just hearsay. Could you talk to your doc about putting you on something that doesn't have that as a side-effect?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I had the same experience and I tried many different types of anti-depressants. It got to the point where even after I stopped taking them it took me a month or so to be able to have an orgasm. I wish I had some advice, I just stopped taking them. Sex is important to me, and not having a sex drive or orgasms didn't help my depression any.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess I feel a little trapped by the situation because I have been feeling so much better since I started the medicine. My depression had gotten really, really bad and I'm hesitant to switch so soon when it's obvious that this medicine has helped me a lot. So naturally it comes with this majorly shitty side effect. Ultimately I think I'd rather have the strength to get out of bed in the morning and conquer my day than have a sex drive... but it still sucks. : (


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I also had the same problem.I am still on anti-depressants (Zoloft)but a lower dose than I used to be on.I have tried several different types of medication.Aropax was the worst,it made me into a zombie and I had no sex drive at all.I haven't had any experience with Prozac but I do agree with @Eerie and @Promethea that it can really mess with your sex drive.Mine is fine now,I am as horny as I have ever been but you may need to talk to your GP about adjusting your dose or trying something that doesn't affect your libido as much.Talk to your boyfriend about it too so that he understands that it is the medication messing with you and nothing that he has done to cause your lack of sex drive.It is hard to realise sometimes that we may need to give up something that we enjoy in order to feel healthier and be able to get out of bed in the morning.I hope that you can reach a happy medium,and still be able to be on your medication as well as enjoy your special moments with your SO.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Here viva, this says something about wellbutrin being a solution possibly

Antidepressant Killing Your Libido? Not For Long | Fox News

I googled:
increase your sex drive on antidepressants

and there might be a few things out there hopefully. i see various results here.


----------



## Shield of Light (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow that....really sucks. I'm sorry. :sad:

Have you tried Zoloft? That's what I take and my libido is unaffected.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> Just wondering if anyone could share their experiences regarding SSRIs and decreased libido. I started taking Prozac three weeks ago, and I knew there was a chance my libido could be affected, but was not prepared for this... I have always had an extremely high sex drive, super horny all the time and raring to go whenever, but within a matter of days it was literally sucked out of me and I don't even remember what it feels like to be aroused. Touching any previously _sensitive_ areas just feels like touching my arm or my leg now.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or potential remedies for this? It really sucks because it coincided with my boyfriend moving here and our finally regular sex life has gone to shit, thanks to me.
> 
> Help : (


When I was with my ex boyfriend I was on 40mg of Prozac daily, and I still had my rather healthy sex drive, I was ready to go whenever he was. When I first started taking it it was gone for about a month and then all of a sudden I found that it was back and normal. Thank GOD. 

I just started taking Zoloft about three weeks ago, and my sex drive has vanished again. But I'm confident it will come back like it has before. I guess everyone reacts differently to medications... SSRIs seem to be particularly unpredictable. 

But yeah, my sex drive and ability to orgasm did come back after about a month so hopefully yours will too!


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Try to get your doctor to prescribe you Xanex. Or any kind of amitriptyline.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

@Promethea I had read a little bit about Wellbutrin helping, as well... I'm a little nervous about breaching the topic with the psychiatrist I saw who prescribed me the meds (it's an on-campus facility so I've only seen him once when I was referred there by the counselor so that I could get a prescription...) Needless to say I don't really feel comfortable enough with this old guy to discuss my sex drive with him one-on-one, especially in a non-medical setting, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, I guess.

@Danse Macabre That raised my hopes a little bit! I'm only on half the dose you were (20mg) so maybe there is a chance this will be temporary for me too... like I said, I've only been on it for three weeks.

@TechnoViking I already have a prescription for Xanax to take as needed before bedtime to calm my thoughts. How exactly would that help my sex drive, though? I didn't think there was any correlation...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

How often do you typically take the xanax, and I do not recommend xanax for anything at all because of how addictive it is, easily addictive and then it can take a year to w/d from it. I did that myself twice and it fucked up my life for a while. Benzos can cause really terrible side effects. I developed agoraphobia -because- I was on the benzo.. things like vertigo and thinking I was going to get sucked up into the sky. After I let myself w/d from the xanax (most hellish months of my life) those things went away and a ton of my anxiety even went away that I'd had -while- I was on the xanax. Plz be careful with that shit.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> @Danse Macabre That raised my hopes a little bit! I'm only on half the dose you were (20mg) so maybe there is a chance this will be temporary for me too... like I said, I've only been on it for three weeks.


Yeah, and I was and am on mood stabilisers as well, which are notorious for sort of dampening everything too. So hopefully you'll be all good =)

And if you're not, then as my psychiatrist tells me, there are 23 different anti depressants you can choose from that seem to effect everyone differently. Even in the same class of SSRIs there are heaps of options. And I've now tried three different ones - two were good (Zoloft, which I'm on now, and Prozac) and one made me suicidal. It's pretty stabby-in-the-dark business but as long as you're checking up on yourself you should be safe. And _surely _there's one that won't take away your sex drive! So no worries =]


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

@vivacissimamente It might just be me, but Xannies make me horny as fuck :3


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> How often do you typically take the xanax, and I do not recommend xanax for anything at all because of how addictive it is, easily addictive and then it can take a year to w/d from it. I did that myself twice and it fucked up my life for a while. Benzos can cause really terrible side effects. I developed agoraphobia -because- I was on the benzo.. things like vertigo and thinking I was going to get sucked up into the sky. After I let myself w/d from the xanax (most hellish months of my life) those things went away and a ton of my anxiety even went away that I'd had -while- I was on the xanax. Plz be careful with that shit.


I've only had the Xanax for three weeks, too-- these are both the first meds I've ever been on. He gave them to me because I said I had been having a lot of trouble sleeping due to racing thoughts... I didn't even ask for them. So I thought that was unusual. I read about how addictive they were so I was very hesitant to try them, but I have such a busy schedule that sleep is imperative for me to function and I'd do pretty much anything to get a good night's rest at this point. I've been taking them a couple nights a week before bedtime. I also took one yesterday before a super-important job interview because I was really anxious, and found that it helped me a lot. 

I'm only on .5mg and plan on taking them with enough infrequency that I don't have to up my dosage or anything.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> I've only had the Xanax for three weeks, too-- these are both the first meds I've ever been on. He gave them to me because I said I had been having a lot of trouble sleeping due to racing thoughts... I didn't even ask for them. So I thought that was unusual. I read about how addictive they were so I was very hesitant to try them, but I have such a busy schedule that sleep is imperative for me to function and I'd do pretty much anything to get a good night's rest at this point. I've been taking them a couple nights a week before bedtime. I also took one yesterday before a super-important job interview because I was really anxious, and found that it helped me a lot.
> 
> I'm only on .5mg and plan on taking them with enough infrequency that I don't have to up my dosage or anything.


Ok, its fine to take them once in a while. Docs really should go into more detail about the dangers of it. I was only taking it about every other day, and sometimes only .25 mg and it was enough to get me addicted. I didn't realize some of the psychological troubles that came after I started xanax were actually from it until a psychologist told me how it can affect you. She also linked me to this

Benzodiazepine FAQs, Facts & Information


Have you tried melatonin or diphenhydramine for help sleeping instead?


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't read the thread so I'm not sure if there's anything about this already. In my physiological psychology class, it was brought up that exercise (especially cardio), has the same effect of an SSRI or SNRI, but permanently. Cardio for around 30 minutes a day takes a week longer to show an effect as significant as a low dose of an antidepressant, but the effects are from neruogenesis in the hippocampus. A deficient hippocampus has been linked to both anxiety and depression, so it's not hard to see why the effect is as it is. 

Exercising also increases testosterone which as we know makes you more horny. So, if you can ween off the pills and instead adopt a rigorous regimen, perhaps you can have the best of both worlds? It'd certainly be a good test. 

Check out #3 if you have the time. The point isn't to get botox, the point is that facial feedback apparently *cured *9/10 people with clinical depression. 5 Ways Your Bad Habits Might Just Save Your Life | Cracked.com Maybe try to make it a habit? 

The main point is there are some relatively recent promising alleviations for depression that don't require medication. Even if they don't cure it, it's possible you can drop to an extremely low dose of meds and your drive will be back to normal.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SSRIs make me fat and hypomanic.

Yay, Wellbutrin. People like me shouldn't take SSRI's anyway, but you should at least ask about buproprion. It is *what works* for me. 

If I didn't take Wellbutrin I would take tricyclic antidepressants before I took SSRIs again, srsly. I've taken small doses of trazadone for sleep issues with no weight, sexual, or hypomania issues, either. 

You actually might want to get AWAY from xanax if your depression is that bad...who gives a hideously depressed person xanax? I don't comprehend that.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> Just wondering if anyone could share their experiences regarding SSRIs and decreased libido. I started taking Prozac three weeks ago, and I knew there was a chance my libido could be affected, but was not prepared for this... I have always had an extremely high sex drive, super horny all the time and raring to go whenever, but within a matter of days it was literally sucked out of me and I don't even remember what it feels like to be aroused. Touching any previously _sensitive_ areas just feels like touching my arm or my leg now.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or potential remedies for this? It really sucks because it coincided with my boyfriend moving here and our finally regular sex life has gone to shit, thanks to me.
> 
> Help : (


I've been on Prozac myself for about a year now, and I couldn't really tell you if it's really affected my sex drive or not because before I started taking it I was too depressed to even get aroused all that often. I feel like I'm back to normal now, but it feels like it's lower than it would be otherwise, if that makes sense. I also have a much harder time climaxing.

I would stick with it for a week or too and see if you feel better emotionally (that's more important IMO), and then you can make the decision whether to try something else from there.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

fourtines said:


> You actually might want to get AWAY from xanax if your depression is that bad...who gives a hideously depressed person xanax? I don't comprehend that.


Me neither. If someone prescribed me Xanax I'd see it as an awesome excuse to abuse a substance.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Valid concerns from everyone. I think he probably gave it to me for two reasons: 1) He first asked me if I've ever abused drugs, and when I said no, he said "I didn't even have to ask you that to know the answer; I can tell you never would because you like to be in control and blah blah blah" and other mind-reader shit. So I'm guessing he figured there was a low potential for abuse. 2) Like I said before, it's the on-campus counseling center... and this is a very academically rigorous school, it's my senior year, I financially support myself, he knows all that and I think he just wanted me to be able to get some sleep and get my life back to normal as soon as possible so that I could be productive.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Luke said:


> I would never recommend that someone stops taking their medication if it is beneficial to them. But as far as vitamin supplements are concerned, there is currently research occurring testing whether omega 3 supplements can be beneficial for depressed people and it has shown some promising results. I don't think that it should be thought of as a substitute to medication, but it could be a useful adjunct.
> 
> Here is an article about some of the research:
> 
> Treating depression with Omega-3: Encouraging results from largest clinical study


I wouldn't advise anyone to just stop either. . . Although that is exactly what I did.
But if she's seeing a dietician - and by dietician I mean a registered medical professional - they will be able to work around any need for medication.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Third Engine said:


> Haha, I wish that hadn't been deleted. I would've found it funny.
> Be right back, gonna go kill someone.


You joke but were you aware that in over* 90%* of the school shootings in the U.S. the perpertrators were on antidepressants?
Here is a list of news articles compliled, in every one of these cases they were on an antidepressant, or going through withdrawl.



What Drug Date Where Additional 

School Shooting Prozac WITHDRAWAL 2008-02-15 Illinois ** 6 Dead: 15 Wounded: *Perpetrator Was in Withdrawal from Med & Acting Erratically *
School Shooting Prozac Antidepressant 2005-03-24 Minnesota **10 Dead: 7 Wounded:* Dosage Increased One Week before Rampage *
School Shooting Paxil [Seroxat] Antidepressant 2001-03-10 Pennsylvania **14 Year Old GIRL Shoots & Wounds Classmate at Catholic School 
School Shooting Zoloft Antidepressant & ADHD Med 2011-07-11 Alabama **14 Year Old Kills Fellow Middle School Student 
School Shooting Zoloft Antidepressant 1995-10-12 South Carolina **15 Year Old Shoots Two Teachers, Killing One: Then Kills Himself 
School Shooting Med For Depression 2009-03-13 Germany **16 Dead Including Shooter: Antidepressant Use: Shooter in Treatment For Depression 
School Hostage Situation Med For Depression 2010-12-15 France **17 Year Old with Sword Holds 20 Children & Teacher Hostage 
School Shooting Plot Med For Depression *WITHDRAWAL* 2008-08-28 Texas **18 Year Old Plots a Columbine School Attack 
School Shooting Anafranil Antidepressant 1988-05-20 Illinois **29 Year Old WOMAN Kills One Child: Wounds Five: Kills Self 
School Shooting Luvox/Zoloft Antidepressants 1999-04-20 Colorado **COLUMBINE: 15 Dead: 24 Wounded 
School Stabbings Antidepressants 2001-06-09 Japan **Eight Dead: 15 Wounded: *Assailant Had Taken 10 Times his Normal Dose of Depression Med *
School Shooting Prozac Antidepressant *WITHDRAWAL* 1998-05-21 Oregon **Four Dead: Twenty Injured 
School Stabbing Med For Depression 2011-10-25 Washington **Girl, 15, Stabs Two Girls in School Restroom: 1 Is In Critical Condition 
School Shooting Antidepressant 2006-09-30 Colorado **Man Assaults Girls: Kills One & Self 
School Machete Attack Med for Depression 2001-09-26 Pennsylvania **Man Attacks 11 Children & 3 Teachers at Elementary School 
School Shooting Related Luvox 1993-07-23 Florida* **Man Commits Murder During Clinical Trial for Luvox: Same Drug as in COLUMBINE: Never Reported *
School Hostage Situation Cymbalta Antidepressant* WITHDRAWAL *2009-11-09 New York **Man With Gun Inside School Holds Principal Hostage 
School Shooting Antidepressants 1992-09-20 Texas **Man, Angry Over Daughter's Report Card, Shoots 14 Rounds inside Elementary School 
School Shooting SSRI 2010-02-19 Finland **On Sept. 23, 2008 a Finnish Student Shot & Killed 9 Students Before Killing Himself 
School Shooting Threat Med for Depression* 2004-10-19 New Jersey **Over-Medicated Teen Brings Loaded Handguns to School 
School Shooting Antidepressant? 2007-04-18 Virginia **Possible SSRI Use: 33 Dead at Virginia Tech 
School Shooting Antidepressant? 2002-01-17 Virginia **Possible SSRI Withdrawal Mania: 3 Dead at Law School 
School Incident/Bizarre Zoloft* 2010-08-22 Australia **School Counselor Exhibits Bizarre Behavior: *Became Manic On Zoloft *
School/Assault Antidepressant 2009-11-04 California **School Custodian Assaults Student & Principal: *Had Manic Reaction From Depression Med *
School Shooting Prozac Antidepressant 1992-01-30 Michigan **School Teacher Shoots & Kills His Superintendent at School 
School Shooting Threats Celexa Antidepressant 2010-01-25 Virginia **Senior in High School Theatens to Kill 4 Classmates: Facebook Involved: Bail Denied 
School Violence/Murder Antidepressants* 1998-05-04 New York **Sheriff's Deputy Shoots his Wife in an Elementary School 
School Knifing/Murder Meds For Depression & ADHD 2010-04-28 Massachusetts **Sixteen Year Old Kills 15 Year Old in High School Bathroom in Sept. 2009 
School Stabbing Wellbutrin 2006-12-04 Indiana **Stabbing by 17 Year Old At High School: Charged with Attempted Murder 
School Threat Antidepressants 2007-04-23 Mississippi **Student Arrested for Making School Threat Over Internet 
School Suspension Lexapro Antidepressant 2007-07-28 Arkansas **Student Has 11 Incidents with Police During his 16 Months on Lexapro 
School Shooting Antidepressant *WITHDRAWAL* 2007-11-07 Finland **Student Kills 8: Wounds 10: Kills Self: High School in Finland 
School Shooting Paxil [Seroxat] Antidepressant 2004-02-09 New York **Student Shoots Teacher in Leg at School 
School Threat Prozac Antidepressant 2008-01-25 Washington **Student Takes Loaded Shotgun & 3 Rifles to School Parking Lot: Plans Suicide 
School Shooting Plot Med For Depression 1998-12-01 Wisconsin **Teen Accused of Plotting to Gun Down Students at School 
School/Assault Zoloft Antidepressant 2006-02-15 Tennessee **Teen Attacks Teacher at School 
School Shooting Threat Antidepressant 1999-04-16 Idaho **Teen Fires Gun in School 
School Hostage Situation Paxil & Effexor Antidepressants 2001-04-15 Washington **Teen Holds Classmates Hostage with a Gun 
School Hostage Situation Antidepressant *WITHDRAWAL* 2006-11-28 North Carolina **Teen Holds Teacher & Student Hostage with Gun 
School Knife Attack Med for Depression 2006-12-06 Indiana **Teen Knife Attacks Fellow Student 
School Massacre Plot Prozac Withdrawal 2011-02-23 Virginia **Teen Sentenced to 12 Years in Prison For Columbine Style Plot 
School Shooting Celexa & Effexor Antidepressants 2001-04-19 California **Teen Shoots at Classmates in School 
School Shooting Celexa Antidepressant 2006-08-30 North Carolina **Teen Shoots at Two Students: Kills his Father: Celexa Found Among his Personal Effects 
School Shooting Meds For Depression & ADHD 2011-03-18 South Carolina **Teen Shoots School Official: Pipe Bombs Found in Backpack 
School Shooting Threat Antidepressant 2003-05-31 Michigan **Teen Threatens School Shooting: Charge is Terrorism 
School Stand-Off Zoloft Antidepressant 1998-04-13 Idaho **Teen [14 Years Old] in School Holds Police At Bay: Fires Shots 
School Shooting Antidepressant WITHDRAWAL 2007-10-12 Ohio **Teen [14 Years Old] *School Shooter Possibly on Antidepressants or In Withdrawal *
School Threat Antidepressants 2008-03-20 Indiana **Teen [16 Years Old] Brings Gun to School: There Is a Lockdown 
School Suicide/Lockdown Med For Depression 2008-02-20 Idaho **Teen [16 Years Old] Kills Self at High School: Lockdown by Police 
School Threats Prozac Antidepressant 1999-10-19 Florida **Teen [16 Years Old] Threatens Classmates With Knife & Fake Explosives 
School Stabbing Med For Depression 2008-02-29 Texas **Teen [17 Year Old GIRL] Stabs Friend & Principal at High School 
School Hostage Situation Prozac/ Paxil Antidepressants 2001-01-18 California **Teen [17 Years Old] Takes Girl Hostage at School: He is Killed by Police 
School Knife Attack Treatment For Depression & Strattera 2009-03-10 Belgium **Three Dead in School Day Care: Two Children & a Caregiver: Happened Jan 23, 2009 
School Shooting Plot Antidepressants 2009-09-22 England **Two English School Boys Plot to Blow Up High School 
School Arson Incidents Paxil 2002-04-12 Michigan ***Unusual Personality Change on Paxil Caused 15 Year Old to Set Fires inside High School *
School Bomb Threat Med For Depression 2009-06-29 Australia **Vexed Father Makes Bomb Threat Against Elementary School 
School Violence Antidepressant 2005-11-19 Arizona* **Violent 8 Year Old GIRL Handcuffed by Police at School *School Violence Celexa Antidepressant 2002-01-23 Florida **Violent 8 Year-Old Boy Arrested At School 
School Threat/Lockdown Lexapro* 2008-04-18 California **Violent High School Student Shot to Death on Campus by Police 
School / Child Endangerment Antidepressants 2008-02-27 Canada **Wacky School Bus Driver Goes Berserk: Also Involved Painkillers 
School Violence Paxil 2004-10-23 Washington DC **Young Boy, 10 Year Old, Has Violent Incidents at School 
School Threat Wellbutrin Antidepressant 2007-04-24 Tennessee **Young Boy, 12, Threatens to Shoot Others at School 
School Hostage Situation Med for Depression 2006-03-09 France **Young Ex-Teacher Holds 21 Students Hostage 
School Shooting/Suicide Celexa 2002-10-07 Texas **Young Girl [13 Years Old] Kills Self at School With a Gun 
School Hostage Situation Paxil 2001-10-12 North Carolina **Young Man Holds Three People Hostage in Duke University President's Office 
School Murder Attempt Med For Depression 1995-03-04 California **Young Woman Deliberately Hits 3 Kids with Her Car at Elementary School: Laughed During Attack 

*You will argue that it was the underlying "disease" that caused this and not the drugs. Here is a list of court cases -- won -- where the jury found SSRIs were the cause for their violent behaviour:*


What Drug Date Where Additional 

Murder Prozac 2011-09-16 Canada *16 Year Old Stabs 15 Year Old: *Will Be Tried in Youth Court Because of Bad Reaction to Prozac *
Murder Attempt Wellbutrin* 2006-02-12 Washington *82 Year Old Man Found Not Guilty: *Med Defense *
Murder Attempt Celexa Antidepressants 2011-02-08 Massachusetts *Coed at Wellesley *Found Not Guilty Due to Celexa Antidepressant *Use: Stabbed Boyfriend 8 times 
DUI Paxil 2003-02-15 Virginia **Defendant Acquitted of DUI Because of Involuntary Intoxication Caused by Paxil *Air Rage Paxil* [Seroxat] 2006-01-25 England *Diplomat Cleared of Drinking Charges: Drug Blamed 
Rampage Shooting Lexapro & Two Benzo's 2011-09-03 North Carolina *Eight Dead in Nursing Home: *Jury Spares Death Penalty Due to Medications *
Murder-Suicide Celexa SSRI Antidepressant* 2010-04-22 Ireland *Jury Finds Celexa *Cause* of Murder-Suicide: Two Physicians Testify: Foundation Demands Action 
Murder-Suicide Paxil* [Seroxat] 2001-08-09 Wyoming *Jury Finds Paxil Was* Cause *of Murder-Suicide 
Shooting Antidepressant* 2005-03-05 Florida *Man Acquitted in Gas Station Shooting:* Involuntary Intoxication by Med *Robbery/Armed Paxil [Seroxat] WITHDRAWAL* 2003-08-10 England *Man Cleared of Charges by Using Paxil Defense 
Murder Zoloft* 1994-03-14 Alabama *Man Found Not Guilty *Due to Psychosis Caused *by Zoloft 
Assault Prozac* 2009-10-24 Kansas *Man Found *Not Guilty *of Assault Using* Prozac *Defense 
Murder Med For Depression* 2009-11-19 England *Man Found *Not Guilty *of Killing Wife While Sleepwalking 
Murder *Zoloft** 2001-05-24 Australia *Man Found Not Guilty Using Zoloft Defense 
Murder Attempt Zoloft* 2004-04-24 California **Man Found Not Guilty*: Used* Zoloft *Defense 
Murder Med For Depression 2011-08-23 England *Man Released From Prison Hospital Because his Murders Were* Caused by Psychosis **From Depression Med *Murder-Suicide Attempt Effexor & Paxil* [Seroxat] 2003-06-17 Australia *Mother Acquitted by Using SSRI Defense 
Murder Attempt Zoloft* 2002-11-04 Arizona *Mother* Acquitted *of Attempted Child Murder 
Murder Paxil & ADHD Drug* 2000-05-18 Washington *Mother Stabs Daughter: *Not Guilty by Reason of Drug Induced Insanity *Murder Attempt Prozac 2008-05-20 Connecticut **Not Guilty Because of Psychosis Brought On by Prozac *& Adderall 
Murder Cymbalta Antidepressant 2007-05-15 Texas **Not Guilty by Reason of Cymbalta Induced Insanity*: Man Kills Wife 
Embezzlement/Bizarre Behavior Paxil* 2006-11-17 Florida **Not Guilty by Reason of Paxil Induced Insanity *Bank Robbery Prozac* 2002-11-16 Connecticut **Not Guilty by Reason of Prozac Induced Insanity *
Murder Prozac* 2003-07-11 Louisiana **Not Guilty by Reason of Prozac Induced Insanity*: Mother Kills Daughter 
Murder Paxil* 2011-05-20 California *Wife Given Probation After Stabbing Husband Over 200 Times: *Rage Caused by Meds 
Violence Prozac** 2000-06-30 England *Woman *Acquitted* in Stabbing Incident 
Murder Prozac 1991-10-16 California *Woman Kills Her Mother: *Given Only 3 Years in Prison Because of Testimony Using Prozac Defense *
Affair With Minor Effexor* 2011-02-05 Canada *Woman School Teacher Who Molested 15 Year Old Male Student Found Not Guilty: Effexor Insanity 
Murder Attempt Prozac 1998-10-13 Scotland *Woman Stabs Boyfriend: Used Prozac Defense: Placed on Probation 

Then you'll argue that these people are just using the meds as a new kind of insanity defense. But look at what the Japanese Government recently said about antidepressants and violent behaviour:

"The Ministry of Health, Labor and Welfare in Japan has investigated reports where people on antidepressants have committed* sudden **acts of violence *against others. The agency has decided to revise the warnings on the medication guide to read, 'There are cases where *we cannot rule out a causal relationship with the medication*.'

*The Physicians' Desk Reference *lists the following adverse reactions (side effects) to a*ntidepressants *among a host of other physical and neuropsychiatric effects. None of these adverse reactions (side effects) is listed as Rare. They are all listed as either Frequent or as Infrequent:

Manic Reaction (Mania, e.g., Kleptomania, Pyromania, Dipsomania, Nymphomania) 
Hypomania (e.g., poor judgment, over spending, impulsivity, etc.) 
*Abnormal Thinking **Hallucinations* 
Personality Disorder 
Amnesia 
Agitation 
*Psychosis* 
Abnormal Dreams 
* Emotional Lability (Or Instability*) 
Alcohol Abuse and/or Craving 
*Hostility 
Paranoid Reactions *
Confusion 
*Delusions *
Sleep Disorders 
Akathisia (Severe Inner Restlessness) 
Discontinuation (Withdrawal) Syndrome 
Impulsivity 

Is that clear enough for you? If not, check out this FDA Public Health Advisory, which i'm sure came only as a result of public pressure to have public notified of possible side effects:

On March 22, 2004 the* FDA published a Public Health Advisory *that reiterates several of these* side effects *and states (in part) "Anxiety, agitation, panic attacks, insomnia, irritability, *hostility, impulsivity*, akathisia (severe restlessness), *hypomania,* and *MANIA* *have been reported in adult and pediatric patients being treated with antidepressants for major depressive disorder as well as for other indications, both psychiatric and non-psychiatric." *

On September 14, 2004 the FDA added a *Black Box Warning *in regard to antidepressants & suicidality in those under age 18. 

On September 14, 2004 the FDA mandated that pharmacies provide to all parents or guardians for those younger than 18 an Antidepressant Patient Medication Guide. This guide reads (in part) *"Call healthcare provider **right away if *you or your family member has any of the following symptoms: *Acting aggressive, being angry, or violent & acting on dangerous impulses*." This Antidepressant Patient Medication Guide also states "Never stop an antidepressant medicine without first talking to a healthcare provider. Stopping an antidepressant medicine suddenly can cause other symptoms."

On December 13, 2006, the* Black Box Warning for suicidality was updated to include those under age 25*. The Black Box Warning is included in the insert to the drugs and in the Physicians' Desk reference.

Here is another list. A list of mothers who murdered their children while on antidepressants:

What Drug Date Where Additional 

Postpartum Depression Antidepressants 2010-04-02 Global ++Postpartum: *Antidepressants Can Exacerbate Depression Symptoms: American Journal of Psychiatry *

Murder Effexor* 2006-07-10 Texas +Postpartum Depression: Andrea Yates Retried for Murder of Five Children 
Murder Prozac 2000-01-05 New Hampshire Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills 2 Month Old Son 
Murder Med For Depression 1992-04-17 Virginia Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills 6 Week Old Infant 
Murder Antidepressant 2008-11-18 Australia Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills her Seven Month Old Child 
Suicide Med For Depression 1990-09-22 California Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills Herself 
Suicide Med For Depression 1990-09-22 California Postpartum Depression: Mother Leaps From Window of Four Seasons Hotel 
Assault Med For Depression 2009-09-17 England Postpartum Depression: Woman Becomes Assaultive 
Murder Med For Depression 2002-04-09 Virginia Postpartum Depression: Woman Murders Husband: Attempts Suicide 
Suicide Antidepressant, Antipsychotic & ECT 2009-07-10 Illinois Postpartum Depression: Woman Who Ignited Mother's Act Killed Self in 2001: Time Magazine 
Child Endangerment Antidepressants 2005-08-08 England Postpartum Depression: Baby Disfigured by Mother 
Murder-Suicide Antidepressant* 2003-08-31 Minnesota Postpartum Depression: College Professor Kills Baby & Self 
Homicidal Thoughts Antidepressants 2007-04-24 Mississippi Postpartum Depression:* Homicidal Thoughts Started on Antidepressants *Murder Zoloft 2006-07-20 Texas Postpartum Depression: Mom Drowns 1 Year Old 
Murder Antidepressant 2005-12-07 Louisiana Postpartum Depression: Mom Puts Infant in Dryer 
Murder-Suicide Attempt Zoloft 2005-11-29 Virginia Postpartum Depression: Mother Attempts to Drown Two Children 
Murder-Suicide Med For Depression 2008-04-04 India Postpartum Depression: Mother Burns 6 Month Old & Herself to Death 
Murder-Suicide Antidepressant 2006-08-07 England Postpartum Depression: Mother Hurls Self and Two Children in Front of Train 
Murder-Suicide Zoloft 2004-06-23 New Jersey Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills Baby & Self 
Murder-Suicide Zoloft 2000-01-02 New Jersey Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills Baby & Self 
Murder Paxil 1998-05-17 Virginia Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills her Baby 
Murder Zoloft 1998-07-02 Colorado Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills her Two Small Children 
Murder Antidepressants 2005-01-06 Alabama Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills Infant 
Murder Med for Depression 2005-08-03 Iowa Postpartum Depression: Mother Kills Infant 
Murder Antidepressants 2006-09-14 England Postpartum Depression: *Mother Kills Son: Feels Sudden Change When Given Medication *Murder-Suicide Paxil 2004-08-26 Michigan Postpartum Depression: Mother Murders Baby & Self 
Murder-Suicide Med For Depression 2008-03-27 Ireland Postpartum Depression: Mother Murders Baby & Self 
Murder Antidepressants 2006-09-13 Illinois Postpartum Depression: Mother Murders her Baby 
Murder-Suicide Med for Depression 2006-09-10 Florida Postpartum Depression: Mother Murders Son 
Murder Med For Depression 2008-12-06 Australia Postpartum Depression: Mother On Med For Depression Murders her 21 Month Old Son 
Injury to Child Med For Depression 2007-11-24 Tennessee Postpartum Depression: Mother Passes Out From Med: Endangers Baby 
Murder Attempt Wellbutrin 2003-10-13 Alabama Postpartum Depression: Mother Puts 14 Month Old Daughter in Oven 
Murder Med for Depression 2005-06-09 Michigan Postpartum Depression: Mother Smothers 9 Month Old Daughter 
Murder Med For Depression Withdrawal 2007-01-13 Pennsylvania Postpartum Depression: Mother Smothers Child: Recent Withdrawal Case 
Murder Attempt Med for Depression 2004-10-20 Texas Postpartum Depression: Mother Stabs 4 Month Old Baby 
Assault & Robbery Prozac* 2005-01-20 England Postpartum Depression: Street Muggings of Young Children 
Murder Attempt Paxil 2003-06-30 New Jersey Postpartum Depression: Wife Stabs Husband 
False Memory Syndrome/Psychosis Med For Depression 1995-11-05 Colorado Postpartum Depression: *Woman Becomes Psychotic on Med & Falsely Believes She Was Incest Victim *
Psychosis Antidepressant 2005-04-02 Oklahoma Postpartum Depression:* Woman Develops Psychosis on Med *
Adverse Reaction Antidepressant 2005-01-12 New Jersey Postpartum Depression: *Woman in Coma for 7 Days Due to Med for Depression *
Road Rage/Murder Zoloft 2000-04-22 Indiana Postpartum Depression: Woman Kills 7 People/ Attempts Suicide 
Child Endangerment Med For Depression: Recent Withdrawal 2007-01-31 California Postpartum Depression: *Woman Prepares to Drown Daughters During Recent Withdrawal From Med *
Suicide Med For Depression 1999-03-01 Pennsylvania Postpartum Women Kills Self on Depression Medication 
Suicide Antidepressant Adjustment 2010-05-06 South Carolina Postpartum:* Depressed New Mom Commits Suicide After Antidepressant Adjusted *
Murder Attempt Med For Depression 2010-03-30 Texas Postpartum: Mother Attempts to Murder 20 Month Old Daughter 
Murder Attempt Antidepressants 2010-06-18 England Postpartum: Mother Attempts to Smother 5 Week Old Baby 
Murder Med For Depression 2010-09-03 Washington Postpartum: Mother Drowns 7 Month Old Twins 
Murder Med For Depression 2010-04-23 Texas Postpartum: Mother Drowns Two Month Old Baby 
Hallucinations Zoloft 2006-08-02 Texas Postpartum: *Mother Has Hallucinations & Suicidal Behavior on Zoloft: Quits Drug & Recovers *Murder Antidepressants 2010-07-16 Indiana Postpartum: Mother Kills 3 Month Old Baby 
Murder Prozac Withdrawal 2011-08-17 Alaska Postpartum: Mother Kills 3 Week Old Infant 
Murder Med For Depression Withdrawal 2009-11-21 Pennsylvania Postpartum: Mother Kills Baby 
Murder Celexa 2009-04-08 Oregon Postpartum: Mother Kills Her Infant Daughter 
Murder Med For Depression 2011-02-14 Maryland Postpartum: Mother Kills her Two Year Old 
Murder Med For Depression 2010-02-12 Ohio Postpartum: Mother Kills One Month Old Baby 
Suicide Med For Depression 2011-02-10 Florida Postpartum: Mother Kills Self 
Murder Celexa Withdrawal 2009-09-25 Texas Postpartum: Mother Murders Baby 
Murder Med For Depression 2010-06-24 Georgia Postpartum: Mother Murders Her Baby 
Suicide Antidepressant 2011-10-17 Arizona Postpartum: Mother Prescribed Med For Depression Commits Suicide 
Murder Med For Depression 2010-03-29 Michigan Postpartum: Mother Smothers 9 Month Old Daughter: *Became Worse on Med for Depression *
Murder-Suicide Attempt Antidepressants 2010-02-03 New Zealand Postpartum: Mother Tries to Kill Baby & Self While Driving her Car 
Murder Med For Depression 2011-04-14 Illinois Postpartum: Mother, a DePaul U. graduate & Accountant, Smothers Her 8 Month Old Baby 
Murder Celexa Antidepressant 2009-11-12 Texas Postpartum: Mother, Previously Diagnosed as Schizophrenic,* Mutilates Infant After One Day on Celexa *
Murder Antidepressants 1999-10-16 Texas Postpartum: Woman Kills 15 Month Old Daughter: Attempts to Kill Self 
Road Rage/Child Endangerment Prozac 2008-08-16 Louisiana Postpartum: Mother Deliberately Crashes Into Cars: Throws 15 Month Old Over 7 Foot Fence 
Murder Med For Depression 2009-07-06 Australia Postpartum: Mother Kills 7 Month Old Twins: Attempts Suicide 
Murder Antidepressants 1998-05-17 Virginia Postpartum: Mother Kills Baby 
Murder Prozac 2001-12-05 California Postpartum: Mother Kills her 3 Children: Receives Death Penalty 
Murder Med For Depression Withdrawal 2010-11-12 England Postpartum: *Mother Kills her Infant: Several Days Withdrawal *
Murder-Suicide Med For Depression & Anxiety 2011-07-29 England Postpartum: Mother Kills her Two Young Children & Herself 
Murder Celexa 2007-12-11 Washington Postpartum: Mother Kills Infant Daughter 
Murder Antidepressant 2010-08-11 New Zealand Postpartum: Mother Lets 13 Month Old Son Drown in Tub: Does Not Call Emergency Services 
Murder Antidepressant 1999-05-08 Texas Postpartum: Mother Murders her 4 Month Old Baby 
Suicide Prozac 2011-10-11 England Postpartum: Mother of 10 Week Old Infant Kills Self: Recent Withdrawal 
Murder Med For Depression 2011-08-23 California Postpartum: Mother Throws 7 Month Old Son From 4th Floor Garage: Critical Condition 
Murder Zoloft 2010-06-08 Colorado Postpartum: *Mother, A Mental Health Counselor, Becomes Delusional on Zoloft & Kills her Baby *Investigated About Boy's Disapperance Med For Depression 2010-07-09 Oregon Postpartum: Step-Mother of 7 Year Old Missing Boy Investigated: She had Postpartum Depression 
Murder Attempt Med For Depression 2010-11-01 Ireland Postpartum: Woman Attempts to Choke Her Mother 

Now, piece it together: 90% of the school shooters were on anti depressants, in nearly every single case where a mother kills her children she is on one of these antidepressants. I challenge you to look into any news article where an event like this happens and find one where they were* not *on an antidepressant.

The FDA warns (finally!), that it can cause, hallucinations, psychosis, homicial idealization (thoughts).

The Japanese Government said in the cases it's seen, antidepressants "cannot be ruled out as the *cause*".

America consumes aproximately 90% of the worlds antidepressants -- they're even given to children. You can order these online without a prescription a lot of the time or with a 20 minute consultation with your GP (and don't tell me that's not true because I _just_ did it less than two weeks ago).

1 in 10 Americans are on an antidepressant of some kind. Do 1 in 10 Americans really need such hard hitting drugs that have these kinds of possible side effects? At the very least they should only be given by psychiatrists with mandatory supervision and visits to those who are truly disturbed. They shouldn't be handed out like tic tacs to someone who is experiencing depression. They're even marketing them for menstrual pain! It's insanity.







Third Engine said:


> EDIT: I managed to read your deleted post. Not only was it mindlessly insulting, the sources you cited are laughable. I mean, you cited personal injury lawyer websites? Seriously? By citations, I mean journal articles of some sort, or something more academic than that. Also, anecdotal evidence doesn't mean shit. I've taken Prozac, known many people that have taken anti-depressants, and, guess what? _Nothing happened._
> 
> I kind of wish they left that post up there jsut so everyone could see what a fool you're making of yourself.


The lawyer was just one of what 5 or 6, and it was what he was saying about the number of lawsuits that I was pointing out. There was another link you didn't mention regarding lawsuits  
By the way, you haven't shown me *1* link, so I find it ironic you're demanding medical journals (I did post links to a psychology journal and a medical trial).








Paranoid Android said:


> I think it probably depends on the person...
> My mom took it for her depression, all she said about that experience was that it didn't work for her at all. For me, it's made my anxiety much, much better and I've had no horrible side effects.





Ozziechick1966 said:


> All medication works differently for everyone.No one really can predict what side effects will occur for any particular individual.It's just a matter of trial and error.You need to experiment with different dosages in consultation with your GP,phychiatrist to see what works for you.


I'm sorry, am I watching a commercial right now? The power of marketing has never been more apparent. Word for word. Well done!



Ozziechick1966 said:


> I take one 100mg tablet of Zoloft per day for my depression and it helps,but I still have bad days occasionally.I used to be on 200mg per day and my GP gradually lowered the dose till my depression stabilised.Someone else may need more or less,but I find that it is better for me to stay on the medication as my depression gets significantly* worse when I suddenly go **off them*.


You should NEVER suddenly go off of them. But wean yourself off over the course of about a year. Has no one ever told you that??



Ozziechick1966 said:


> I have tried several medications with various results and find that Zoloft works best for me.I also suffer from insomnia and take a herbal supplement to induce sleep.It doesn't interfere with my medication,and perhaps this may be something to think about Viva.


Insomnia is a common side effect of antidepressants. Or did you have it before?




Ozziechick1966 said:


> @amanda32,I find your comments and attitude to this situation to be very offensive.You are entitled to your opinion but to denigrate and insult others for their views is totally uncalled for.As I stated earlier everyone has different reactions to medication and what works for one person isn't necessarily a solution for another.And just so you know I have suffered from various degrees of depression,anxiety and mood disorder for 17 years and I hate having to rely on medication to keep me functioning on a daily basis.But it is a necessary evil that I have to go through just so i can get out of bed in the morning.Sure some people can cope without being on medication,but the majority of people with severe depression/anxiety and other mental illnesses have to make it a regular part of their daily lives just to be able to survive.


Please realize, that not only do I _also_ find _your _ views offensive but I am infuriated. Infuriated that you people are promoting these antidepressants when you know so little about them. It's the epitomy of ignorance and it's exactly this kind of attitude and ignorance that has led to the problem and to many needless deaths.

Are you even aware for instance that Ridlin has the same chemical compound as cocain? A persons brain can't tell the difference between the two. It's why these same antidepressants are used as recreational drugs. And we're giving this drug to our children? 
Or that the manufacturers are marketing for *pregnant* woman to take antidepressants? I personally know a woman who is taking them because she has bad periods. It's* insane*. And the reason is because people are unaware and uninformed about what they're putting in their body. It can permanently change the chemical pathways in a persons brain, and not in a good way.

They're not soft, they're not light. They are harmful.

I'm sorry to hear you have depression and anxiety, but now you are reliant on a pill instead of a real solution. Did you try couseling, nutrition, exercise, meditation, life change before you started the pills? 

You should know that not one of the clinical trials for these drugs lasted longer than 8 weeks. It is unknown what the long term side effects will be and the drug companies never completed the Phase IV tests they were required to by law.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> I'm sorry, am I watching a commercial right now? The power of marketing has never been more apparent. Word for word. Well done!


 You don't know how I am thinking of anything or what exactly my thought process is, if you want to assume you do, then well done!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I was put on Prozac when I was six. (I'm now taking Celexa.) I never had much sexual attraction toward others. ...Could Prozac have permanently screwed up my sex drive? D:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I was put on Prozac when I was six. (I'm now taking Celexa.) I never had much sexual attraction toward others. ...Could Prozac have permanently screwed up my sex drive? D:


There's sex drive and then there's sexual attraction. I have a pretty good sex drive (I get turned on etc), but I have never experienced sexual attraction (which makes me an asexual).

Also, wow, since you were 6 ... is that allowed?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Paranoid Android said:


> You don't know how I am thinking of anything or what exactly my thought process is, if you want to assume you do, then well done!


I wasn't referring to what you were thinking. I was referring to what you wrote -- nearly word for word what is in the commercials for these antidepressants. Powerful marketing, it's why they've made billions.

You said that you have to try the different ones to see which one works best for you. And they do say that in the commercials, but were you aware that switching from one med to another is one of the most dangerous times? The other most dangerous times are when you're changing dosage, just beginning or going through withdrawl.



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I was put on Prozac when I was six. (I'm now taking Celexa.) I never had much sexual attraction toward others. ...Could Prozac have permanently screwed up my sex drive? D:


The whole problem with these antidepressants is that they don't even know for sure what they do. They think there is a link between Serotonin and mood, but they don't know for sure (it says as much on the insert though the commercials and marketing make you think that's a fact); they can't be sure of the effect on a persons brain.

Since you were put on it while your brain was still developing (shame on them!), it's possible.
Let's hope you're just picky 



heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> There's sex drive and then there's sexual attraction. I have a pretty good sex drive (I get turned on etc), but I have never experienced sexual attraction (which makes me an asexual).
> 
> Also, *wow, since you were 6 ... is that allowed? *


This is from a Pediatric Message Board:

6 year old with anxiety (depression)? - Parenting Children with anxiety - BabyCenter

"My 6 year old daughter has been having trouble with anxiety for as long as I can remember.
* Her pediatrician has suggested 10 mg. of Prozac every day*."

Responder:

"*Our son took Celexa at four* or five to help with his OCD"

Another responder:

"My daughter *was also 6 when she went on meds *for OCD"

My Aunt per her *3 year *old son on Ridalin.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> There's sex drive and then there's sexual attraction. I have a pretty good sex drive (I get turned on etc), but I have never experienced sexual attraction (which makes me an asexual).


I thought the two sort of went hand in hand. From what I understand about asexuality, it is possible to want sexual release but not be sexually attracted...but I'm not sure how that works. :/ (Also recall my crush on Tenma. Maybe I'm just not attracted to real people. XD)



> Also, wow, since you were 6 ... is that allowed?


 Apparently it must have been...:/


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> The whole problem with these antidepressants is that they don't even know for sure what they do. They think there is a link between Serotonin and mood, but they don't know for sure (it says as much on the insert though the commercials and marketing make you think that's a fact); they can't be sure of the effect on a persons brain.
> 
> Since you were put on it while your brain was still developing (shame on them!), it's possible.
> Let's hope you're just picky


I recall a psychiatrist telling me that they mostly have to experiment since different drugs have different effects on different people. This likely has to do with individual brain chemistry. The side effect of being suicidal doesn't occur in all cases of course, but putting someone on such a drug while not knowing for sure if it's compatible with their brain chemistry is still a risk. And even so, I'm not sure if it's so much the drug inducing the feeling or if the person had suicidal thoughts before taking the medication and when the medication did little to help, they gave up.



> This is from a Pediatric Message Board:
> 
> 6 year old with anxiety (depression)? - Parenting Children with anxiety - BabyCenter
> 
> ...


 And this has been going on since at least 1996 or 1997 (when I was put on Prozac). Something about putting a kid on medication at such a young age seems so wrong to me. :/


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I thought the two sort of went hand in hand. From what I understand about asexuality, it is possible to want sexual release but not be sexually attracted...but I'm not sure how that works. :/ (Also recall my crush on Tenma. Maybe I'm just not attracted to real people. XD)


hmm I imagine it's different for different people (there's a whole spectrum of asexuality), but in my case, I've never wanted to have sex and imagining having it does zero for me. Sexual images and such still turn me on and all of that, but that's the extent to which my sex drive comes into play *cough*. I don't know, it's hard to explain.

Oh and I have fictional character crushes all the time - just never on real people. woo being aromantic and asexual.



> Apparently it must have been...:/


yeah, I don't know about that.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> I wasn't referring to what you were thinking. I was referring to what you wrote -- nearly word for word what is in the commercials for these antidepressants. Powerful marketing, it's why they've made billions.
> 
> You said that you have to try the different ones to see which one works best for you. And they do say that in the commercials, but were you aware that switching from one med to another is one of the most dangerous times? The other most dangerous times are when you're changing dosage, just beginning or going through withdrawl.
> 
> ...


 I wrote that quote not @Paranoid Android@amanda32 get your facts right and stop your misquotes.And it is Ritalin not Ridalin you are referring to.I am aware of what my medication does,I read up alot about it and I do know what I am talking about, as I have a good GP who explains everything very well.I went off the medication for a few months last year because I felt that things were improving,and yes it was stupid of me and I will not go off them again without consulting my GP.I was 28 when I was first diagnosed with postnatal depression which later became clinical depression.My ex husband was an abuser (in every way imaginable) and my uncle sexually abused me for 8 years when I was a child.I bottled it all up and it only surfaced again when my husband sexually abused me and I later lost a child midway through my second pregnancy.My brain was definitely fully developed when I started taking my meds.
I didn't want to go on anti-depressants and It was my mother who also suffered from severe depression who convinced me to see a doctor.I only switched medication on doctors advice because the first one I was on made me very robotic and zombie like.I couldn't function adequately in my daily life.At least this one I am on now gives me a sense of having a normal life.And I did have insomnia way before my depression was diagnosed.

As I mentioned in an earlier post you are entitled to your opinion,but your rants on how anti-depressants cause people to kill others are unecessary as it isn't what the OP was asking.Yes this does happen to some people and it is terrible that it is caused by medication that is supposed to help someone get better.But these people obviously have much deeper issues than just depression.I have tried counselling,yoga,and natural herbal medicines for my depression,anxiety,seasonal mood disorder and mild OCD but it is only a short term solution.Yes I may be dependant on my medication but at least I am not staying in bed all day anymore too scared to get up and face the world.I suggest that you sit down and do some research on the benefits of anti-depressants rather than just focusing on the negatives.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I was put on Prozac when I was six. (I'm now taking Celexa.) I never had much sexual attraction toward others. ...Could Prozac have permanently screwed up my sex drive? D:


 Yes
10character


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I was put on Prozac when I was six. (I'm now taking Celexa.) I never had much sexual attraction toward others. ...Could Prozac have permanently screwed up my sex drive? D:


 Although I will say Angelic, talk to your PD or see another one and taper off the medication to see if the sex drive comes back in some way.
Most problems with depression are associated with diet and exercise.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Although I will say Angelic, talk to your PD or see another one and taper off the medication to see if the sex drive comes back in some way.
> Most problems with depression are associated with diet and exercise.


 Well, sex drive isn't a major concern for me really. (I'm still a virgin.) If it did ruin it in some way, I've adapted to it and it doesn't bother me. There was also a period between the time I was taking Prozac and the time I was taking Celexa and I still didn't feel that much sexual attraction/sex drive. (That's not to say that it's _completely _absent. It just doesn't seem to affect me nearly as much as most people.) I could just naturally be that way. It's just that when I saw this thread, I thought about my own experience with SSRIs and wondered just how much it could have screwed me up. I was put on Prozac because I got anxious a lot, leading me to cry...a lot. Perhaps what happened didn't have much to do with any damage the drug itself did to me, but what dependence on the drug has done to me. It could have prevented me from learning real coping skills.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> is everyone here on some type of depression meds??(not judgemental, I have this issue too, just don't take anything)


That would certainly explain a lot.

Personally, I'd recommend therapy first as far as "mental disorders" of any kind are concerned rather than resorting to pills.

I personally wouldn't trust an anti-depressant to magically fix me, and even if did I'd ask myself what is going wrong in my life that I've to resort to chemicals in the first place to feel permanently "better".

I'm not anti chemicals by any means, but as far as mental states are concerned, there must be something going wrong somewhere and I'd rather tackle the root than treating the symptoms.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I was put on Prozac when I was six. (I'm now taking Celexa.) I never had much sexual attraction toward others. ...Could Prozac have permanently screwed up my sex drive? D:


That sounds criminal to me.
But that's how the pharmaceutical industry works. Get him hooked from an early age.



Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Although I will say Angelic, talk to your PD or see another one and taper off the medication to see if the sex drive comes back in some way.
> Most problems with depression are associated with diet and exercise.


In a lot of cases, depression is a symptom.

Why treat a symptom when you should be looking for the cause and dealing with it?

But it's what happens all the time.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I wrote that quote not @Paranoid Android@amanda32 get your facts right and stop your misquotes.And it is Ritalin not Ridalin you are referring to.I am aware of what my medication does,I read up alot about it and I do know what I am talking about, as I have a good GP who explains everything very well.I went off the medication for a few months last year because I felt that things were improving,and yes it was stupid of me and I will not go off them again without consulting my GP.I was 28 when I was first diagnosed with postnatal depression which later became clinical depression.My ex husband was an abuser (in every way imaginable) and my uncle sexually abused me for 8 years when I was a child.I bottled it all up and it only surfaced again when my husband sexually abused me and I later lost a child midway through my second pregnancy.My brain was definitely fully developed when I started taking my meds.
> I didn't want to go on anti-depressants and It was my mother who also suffered from severe depression who convinced me to see a doctor.I only switched medication on doctors advice because the first one I was on made me very robotic and zombie like.I couldn't function adequately in my daily life.At least this one I am on now gives me a sense of having a normal life.And I did have insomnia way before my depression was diagnosed.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post you are entitled to your opinion,but your rants on how anti-depressants cause people to kill others are unecessary as it isn't what the OP was asking.Yes this does happen to some people and it is terrible that it is caused by medication that is supposed to help someone get better.But these people obviously have much deeper issues than just depression.I have tried counselling,yoga,and natural herbal medicines for my depression,anxiety,seasonal mood disorder and mild OCD but it is only a short term solution.Yes I may be dependant on my medication but at least I am not staying in bed all day anymore too scared to get up and face the world.I suggest that you sit down and do some research on the benefits of anti-depressants rather than just focusing on the negatives.


I'm going to say something that might seem a little mean but I don't mean it be _at all_.

What you need to do is stop playing the victim and take responsibility and ownership of your thoughts and actions to make yourself better.

I too was sexually abused by an uncle for years on end and it messed with my head.
My father was an abusive alcoholic who used to abuse and rape my mother all night while I had to listen.

Work it out. Bad things happen to good people. Be strong, face it, overcome it.
Medicate youself if you want to -- I can't stop you of course and everyone else is telling everyone to do it anyway, what do you care if I say differently? -- the facts remain:

Studies _prove_ that the meds are only_ slightly _better than placebo's.
Studies _prove_ that exercise is _more effective _than antidepressants.
Studies_ prove _that have harmful sometimes fatal side effects.

Take them if you feel you really need to -- but do you really think 1 out of 10 American's need to?
And while you may be informed of all the negative side effects is everyone else? You're a grown woman, is a 20 year old aware of all the things you know?

They aren't being told. That's my point.
They should only be taken as a last resort, not a quick fix to common problems.

I'm not convinced they are worth taking at all, as they're a psychotropic in the hallucenagenic class that literally make you a sleep walking zombie -- but whatever.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Erbse said:


> That would certainly explain a lot.
> 
> Personally, I'd recommend therapy first as far as "mental disorders" of any kind are concerned rather than resorting to pills.
> 
> ...


I have a fundamental distrust of the pharma industry, but I'm nearly sure therapy won't do it for me... kind of a vicious catch 22


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

I think people need to take a step back and get a fucking grip.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> I'm going to say something that might seem a little mean but I don't mean it be _at all_.
> 
> What you need to do is stop playing the victim and take responsibility and ownership of your thoughts and actions to make yourself better.
> 
> ...


Number 1- I'm not a victim,I'm a survivor.And you don't know half the shit I have been through.
Number 2-I am Australian,not American and our health system is better than yours,although it still could be improved.
Number 3- You can think what you like,like I have said countless times you are entitled to your opinion even though I don't agree with it.
Number 4-People with depression ect deserve respect and support.They don't deserve to be told that by being on anti-depressants they are doing something wrong.Everyone is different and we all cope in our own way.


----------



## JaneISFP (Nov 10, 2011)

I had quite the opposite effect when I took anti depressants but I have never tried prozac, I was on a pill called zoloft. talk to your doc about that problem because it may not be the right dosage for you or there may be something he can do to counteract that problem.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> The US is not the only place. Big Pharma operates all over the world. *They don't promote cures since you can usually only sell a cure once.*


I'm sure it happens elsewhere, but since I don't have any training with regulations and policies in other countries, I don't claim the same for them (though I can heavily suspect it!). And the part that I bolded in the quote... that's why I say that a cured patient is no longer patient.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> Just wondering if anyone could share their experiences regarding SSRIs and decreased libido. I started taking Prozac three weeks ago, and I knew there was a chance my libido could be affected, but was not prepared for this... I have always had an extremely high sex drive, super horny all the time and raring to go whenever, but within a matter of days it was literally sucked out of me and I don't even remember what it feels like to be aroused. Touching any previously _sensitive_ areas just feels like touching my arm or my leg now.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or potential remedies for this? It really sucks because it coincided with my boyfriend moving here and our finally regular sex life has gone to shit, thanks to me.
> 
> Help : (


Your best bet is to read up on this via Google and other more legitimate research rather than rely upon anecdotal evidence here. 

Nevertheless, I'll offer you my experience as a guy. Yes, it happened to me. I went on Lexapro, and in addition to having no particular desire to have sex with my then-wife beyond maybe 2-3 times per month (as opposed to at least that often per week), I also gained a LOT of weight. Thanks, Doc! 

Now, in my case it turned out that what I had was in fact bi-polar type 2, though I'd just gone through a major depressive episode so the failure to identify the problem right away was understandable, and the anti-depressants under those circumstances may have even been medically appropriate at that point. I've since switched to a mood stabilizer (Lamictal) which happily does not affect my sex drive at all, rather than a SSRI anti-depressant. My sex drive is back in force, so I didn't have a permanent loss of it. 

I happen to think we're overprescribed anti-depressants in general. Some people just need them at least temporarily, however, and you might be one such person. Don't make the decision to remain on the medication or stop it on your own - SSRI's _MUST_ be managed by a doctor, even in terms of when and how you go off of them. 

Anyway, you aren't alone in this side effect. I would suggest that leading as healthy of a lifestyle as you can - e.g. no alcohol (a must for SSRI's), eating and sleeping right, exercise - will optimize your body's desire and ability to have sex even on the meds. 

Good luck.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Viva,

I have been on the forums for a while, and noticed in a few posts you mentioned fighting depression. It is an uphill battle, because I know how it feels to fight it everyday.

What works for me, and maybe it may work for you to is to try neurofeedback combined by having your female hormones checked out.

I've been doing neurofeedback as part of therapy, in which counseling has been mandated through my graduate program. Thanks God!! It's been a life saver for me, and has turned my life around to a 180. Neurfeedback has been a synergistic effect on me when I've tried amno acid therapy (5-HTP 100 mg exctrated from seeds in capsule form taken p.m., 500 mg Tyrosine am).

Tyrosine helps with motivation and sex drive.

5-HTP helps with depression + anxiety.

Have your reproductive hormones checked out to by the doctors if you can:
Estrogen- prevention of depression- increases serotonin levels.
Progesterone- to balance hormones
Testosterone- major culprit for sex drive and dopamine antidepressant effects.

Make sure to include a healthy diet and exercise.

I've been on Lexapro before to cope with a major loss in the family and relationship break-up, and it really fucked me up. I haven't been same since. Neurofeedback combined with natural remedies have been night and day for me.

It's a world of difference! Better than smoking weed! However, medicinal marijuana does stimulate the five senses and increase sensualness for me. Not that I am advocating, but I've tried whatever I can to beat the blues.

Best of Luck! And, depression really is a balance of female hormones I noticed for me which can cause sadness/irritability and lowered libido. So have those hormones checked out! Take care.

P.S.- Synthetic hormone, replacers by birth control pills may also have side effects from what I've read (if treated for PMS symptoms- may increase depressive symptoms- fyi, as a precaution). A more natural option is bio-identical hormones (such as creams rubbed in specific areas derived from plants) may also be another viable option. EDIT: _Do not take amino acids while on anti-depressants._


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

hazelwitch said:


> @amanda32 and everyone else who plays that ludicrous "don't play a victim card" the moment someone describes traumatic events from their past: You are being highly disrespectful and ignorant. Your spew makes 0 sense. Making oneself willfully vulnerable by sharing memories of pain and abuse takes courage and has nothing to do with playing "the victim". Recounting abusive experiences can be healing, both for the one sharing and for those, with similar histories, reading about it. It encourages dialogue and empathy. Don't devalue this by immediately jumping to the conclusion that the person in question is victimizing him/herself and likes to publicly wallow in their misery.
> 
> Amanda, esp. since you have suffered abuse, I expect more understanding and respectfulness.


I wasn't referring to her posting about it on here or talking about it. You want me to be a monster so you are seeing in my message what you want to see, instead of what I said.

There is a time for mourning. And there is a time for mourning to *end*.

She has every reason to be upset and depressed over the events that have taken place in her life; and it is good and necessary for her to talk about these things. I never said not to. In fact, it's probably the best thing she can do for herself.
There is a time for that and it's absolutely essential to healing -- I just advised she not_ stay _in that place. How long she is there or needs to be only she will know. But she will reach a point when it's time to put it behind her.

Some people never leave that place, I've seen that first hand. They're still dwelling on events that happened 40 years ago and it ruins their life. At some point a person has to let go and that can never happen if they shut down emotionally and shelter themselves from the trauma. 

Some use alcohol, or emotionally or physically distance themselves from everyone one and everything. And maybe there is a time for that -- but don't stay in that place.

Eventually, a person must face what happened and they must look straight into the abyss to cross it. You can't do it with your eyes closed. You can't do it when you've been chemically lobotomized. 

You think what I said is unsympathetic -- I think it's the best advice I can give her.

I think the meds will only supress the emotional and mental trauma she's experienced and in doing so, she will never be able to face them and thus overcome them. Many people stay in this place their entire lives.

A friend of mine was gang raped when she was 16 and is an alcoholic because of it to this day.
My father suffered mental and physical abuse as a child and is an alcoholic to this day because of it.
Another friend of mind was so tramatized by her best friends suicide that 15 years later she needs antidepressants to get through the day and her life is hell.

Medicating will only _prolong_ the mourning period _indefinitely_. That's what I meant when I said, "don't play a victim". She _was _victimized, she has every right to feel sad and hurt about what happened -- and that is healthy and normal. Of course! But my advice to her was, work through it otherwise she'll never leave that place.

Since these drugs suppress one's emotions -- do you think taking them indefinitely is a good idea? 

We drink to cope and forget our problems, but when we wake in the morning they're still there.
If she continues on the meds she may forget and be able to function but all of her problems will be lingering with her just under the surface and she will never escape.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Forget SSRIs, the worse by far for me was Paxil. Killed all sex drive and absolutely impossible to orgasm. There are other alternatives like DRIs like Wellbutrin and SNRIs like Remeron that don't affect ability to orgasm. Sex drive, not sure of mine is rather wild as it is as it goes with my mood more than anything. I'm on a tiny amount of an SSRI right now for sleep and so far no bad effect on orgasms. Benzos won't help either, like Promethia says, more harm than good unless you really really really need them like panic attack situations or chronic anxiety. You really should actually talk to the doc about it, they are used to such concerns and until you say something they won't know you're suffering.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Amanda, I neither called you a "monster" nor did I ever think of you as one. That would just make no sense whatsoever and is quite far fetched. The way you phrased your victimhood point was disrespectful and sounded unsympathetic. I am not saying that your intent was malicious.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> e.g. no alcohol (a must for SSRI's)
> Good luck.


Let's see, can't have sex nor can you drink... No wonder people want to commit suicide while taking them.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

supposing @vivacissimamente hasn't already checked out of this rapidly spiraling thread....

I started taking Prozac about 5 weeks ago, the lowest dose, 10mg. For severe social phobia and PTSD. I actually have greatly increased libido. Almost annoyingly so! My appetite for food is nil though. I eat a yogurt and I'm full. I've lost 12 lbs and im' not a big girl to start with. I started feeling amazingly better after only 4 days on the meds. 

I'm also meeting a therapist who practices Cognitive Behavioral therapy and I'm learning healthy tools to cope. For me, I took the medication to take the edge off the anxiety so that I could think rationally enough to learn the healthy tools. The prozac is definitely a short term solution to help me get to a healthy place, not a cure-all. That's my approach though and that's what is working for me. My brother in law is on Neurontin and he will probably have to be on it his entire life even though he's been thru therapy. Everybody's brains and bodies and minds work differently. You can be healthy and happy and still need prozac.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

hazelwitch said:


> Amanda, I neither called you a "monster" nor did I ever think of you as one. That would just make no sense whatsoever and is quite far fetched. The way you phrased your victimhood point was disrespectful and sounded unsympathetic. I am not saying that your intent was malicious.


Well I hope the last post cleared things up.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Khys said:


> supposing @vivacissimamente hasn't already checked out of this rapidly spiraling thread....
> 
> I started taking Prozac about 5 weeks ago, the lowest dose, 10mg. For severe social phobia and PTSD. I actually have greatly increased libido. Almost annoyingly so! My appetite for food is nil though. I eat a yogurt and I'm full. I've lost 12 lbs and im' not a big girl to start with. I started feeling amazingly better after only 4 days on the meds.
> 
> I'm also meeting a therapist who practices Cognitive Behavioral therapy and I'm learning healthy tools to cope. For me, I took the medication to take the edge off the anxiety so that I could think rationally enough to learn the healthy tools. The prozac is definitely a short term solution to help me get to a healthy place, not a cure-all. That's my approach though and that's what is working for me. My brother in law is on Neurontin and he will probably have to be on it his entire life even though he's been thru therapy. Everybody's brains and bodies and minds work differently. You can be healthy and happy and still need prozac.


22% of people suffer horrible withdrawl symptoms -- let's hope you can get off when you want to.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> 22% of people suffer horrible withdrawl symptoms -- let's hope you can get off when you want to.


I don't think you could be more of a Debbie Downer if you tried.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> I happen to think we're overprescribed anti-depressants in general. Some people just need them at least temporarily, however, and you might be one such person. Don't make the decision to remain on the medication or stop it on your own - SSRI's _MUST_ be managed by a doctor, even in terms of when and how you go off of them.
> 
> Anyway, you aren't alone in this side effect. I would suggest that leading as healthy of a lifestyle as you can - e.g. no alcohol (a must for SSRI's), eating and sleeping right, exercise - will optimize your body's desire and ability to have sex even on the meds.
> 
> Good luck.


Ahhh. I'm just curious - why no alcohol when you're on SSRIs? I don't really drink any more, but for a while there I was on 40mg Prozac and drinking pretty heavily every night


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens (Oct 13, 2011)

Danse Macabre said:


> Ahhh. I'm just curious - why no alcohol when you're on SSRIs? I don't really drink any more, but for a while there I was on 40mg Prozac and drinking pretty heavily every night


Alcohol is a depressant, so drinking frequently cancels out the effect of antidepressants. I've also heard that alcohol can flush medication from your system, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

ProtectorOfKittens said:


> Alcohol is a depressant, so drinking frequently cancels out the effect of antidepressants. I've also heard that alcohol can flush medication from your system, but I don't know if that's true.


Oh right. Thanks


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> I don't think you could be more of a Debbie Downer if you tried.


Stick your head in the sand then. Facts and reality surrounding antidepressants are only light hearted topics to the uninformed.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

ProtectorOfKittens said:


> Alcohol is a depressant, so drinking frequently cancels out the effect of antidepressants. I've also heard that alcohol can flush medication from your system, but I don't know if that's true.


/sigh
There is no detoxing that occurs from drinking but it does affect the brain chemistry so that the anti-depressants become ineffective in their respective doses.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Danse Macabre said:


> Ahhh. I'm just curious - why no alcohol when you're on SSRIs? I don't really drink any more, but for a while there I was on 40mg Prozac and drinking pretty heavily every night


I think it's because your liver has to digest both the alcohol and the SSRI, thus the alcohol takes a while to hit, but when it does, it hits hard. I've gotten used to it, but the first few times I drank after starting them I got drunk _really fast_.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Alcohol. Now there's something that one should avoid if one tends to be depressed. . . whether or not you're on antidepressants.
Alcohol is a depressant, so just cutting that out could possibly negate the need for any anti-depressant medication.

So I'd say before considering anti-depressants, stop ingesting depressants.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

twoofthree said:


> Alcohol. Now there's something that one should avoid if one tends to be depressed. . . whether or not you're on antidepressants.
> Alcohol is a depressant, so just cutting that out could possibly negate the need for any anti-depressant medication.
> 
> So I'd say before considering anti-depressants, stop ingesting depressants.


That makes a lot of sense. 

I want to stick my hand up right now and say that I was on anti depressants for years before I even tried alcohol, though... not the other way around. 

But yeah...any substance that's mind altering or that people tend to get addicted to ought to be avoided by anyone who is depressed. 


Third Engine said:


> I think it's because your liver has to digest both the alcohol and the SSRI, thus the alcohol takes a while to hit, but when it does, it hits hard. I've gotten used to it, but the first few times I drank after starting them I got drunk _really fast_.


Yeah, I get drunk really fast. I'm also quite slim so it's a double whammy for me. I have two drinks and I'm off.



amanda32 said:


> Stick your head in the sand then. Facts and reality surrounding antidepressants are only light hearted topics to the uninformed.


She's not sticking her head in the sand she's just pointing out that you came off as being unnecessarily negative.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Danse Macabre said:


> She's not sticking her head in the sand she's just pointing out that you came off as being unnecessarily negative.


The pill's are perfectly fine. It has natural side-effects that can give you negative growth in your sexual pleasure, cause happy tremors and give a booster pack to your altered brain chemistry that stays with you for life. You also get from the re-conforming-period natural symptoms at a rate of 22% that includes happy sweats and positive craziness..... 

Happy now? Did that crap help anymore? I did my double-speak that a lot of companies take stock in, did that fucking make it better for you?


----------

